# My first karate grading



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Omg I was a bag of nerves a few hours ago but I pushed myself through it and sure enough despite being all shakey and nervous....I PASSED!!!! but not only did I pass, I was put through to skip a belt and become a solid yellow  omg so on cloud nine right now :clap :boogie


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

Congrads dude, thats pretty cool.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

That random dude said:


> Congrads dude, thats pretty cool.


Thank you so much


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

So when can you chop wood with your bare hands? I need some firewood. No but seriously, congrats.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Nada said:


> So when can you chop wood with your bare hands? I need some firewood. No but seriously, congrats.


When mr miyagi says so  haha

Thank you  I also got half hugged beforehand by a nice looking woman who ive never met before but who was testing with me so that made me more focused


----------



## Winterwalk (Apr 11, 2013)

Well done ! Congratulations !


----------



## Esugi78 (Jun 9, 2013)

Good job dude, congrats!


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

^^ thank you both so much


----------



## lavandula (Oct 3, 2012)

Sounds awesome lol. Yellow belt and a hug  Congrats!


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Haha she was pretty cute as well. Just celebrated with a nice hot bath and a glass of red


----------



## ItsEasierToRun (Feb 2, 2013)

Gud jawb! 
Man I've been kickboxing for 4 years and haven't been to a grading in 3!
Tbh I don't know where the last 3 years have gone.. :afr


----------



## Kaisser (Jun 15, 2013)

congratulations!


----------



## Lipizzan (May 31, 2013)

that's a big accomplishment  great job


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

Great job pal I know what those grading are like. My last grading was YYEEEEAAARS ago lol I wish I could go back but I just can't


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

Good job no idea what any of the colors mean (my style is white to 3rd Kyu than brown till first dan ie black)but I know how tests can be for people. Went through my first test last month (felt no anxiety just excitement look forward to the next one lol) and passed so I do know how tests can be. I'm curious what style of Karate are you in?


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

WhatWentWrong said:


> Great job pal I know what those grading are like. My last grading was YYEEEEAAARS ago lol I wish I could go back but I just can't


Ahh thats a shame  what belt did you get and why did you have to quit if I'm ok asking?


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Ahvav said:


> Good job, I had my test a few days ago.
> 
> The test was 3.5 hours and I almost fainted a few times thanks to my stomach flu.
> 
> I was lucky enough to get my blue and purple belt.


Ahhh s**t thats not good  This one was an hour and a half but man did they work us!


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Puppet Master said:


> Good job no idea what any of the colors mean (my style is white to 3rd Kyu than brown till first dan ie black)but I know how tests can be for people. Went through my first test last month (felt no anxiety just excitement look forward to the next one lol) and passed so I do know how tests can be. I'm curious what style of Karate are you in?


Ahhh yeah we do a similar grading pattern. Congrats for passing  I spose it was just fear of the unknown, as it was really nothing to fear  I do MSK/Mixed Style Karate so they incorporate their own parts into it. For instance, we get to learn some aikido, judo and knife defence etc as well as the karate, which will be so awesome  Loving Nunchakus and loving Bo staff even more :evil


----------



## Puppet Master (Jan 1, 2012)

ShyWolfie said:


> Ahhh yeah we do a similar grading pattern. Congrats for passing  I spose it was just fear of the unknown, as it was really nothing to fear  I do MSK/Mixed Style Karate so they incorporate their own parts into it. For instance, we get to learn some aikido, judo and knife defence etc as well as the karate, which will be so awesome  Loving Nunchakus and loving Bo staff even more :evil


Ah I see hahah my Sensei had me do a practice test with the kids class at the regular Dojo so I could get an idea of what to expect on that Thursday (test was on a Sunday in Chicago so not the usual training place). I screwed up on my Kata that day. But one of my Senseis told me "Don't worry if you have anxiety everyone gets it with belt tests even the black belts go through it". The entire trip their that morning I was looking over the book Karate-Do Kyohan making sure I had the directions for the kata correct in my head.

Knife defense not a bad idea had gone over stuff like that once at my dojo it was a class anyone who wanted to was invited too just basic self defense though no one outside of the dojo showed up it is useful though I had to confirm somethings about dealing with guns since I'm the only one with any experience.

Never handled Nunchakus or a Bo staff myself hell never seem any in person lol only a bokken but I have no training in it lol (though I love the feel of it LOL). I imagine it's what you feel with those.

So how long have you been training for? What caused you to start? Sorry to many questions just things I'm curious about specially the second since I know different people have very different reasons for training.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Puppet Master said:


> Ah I see hahah my Sensei had me do a practice test with the kids class at the regular Dojo so I could get an idea of what to expect on that Thursday (test was on a Sunday in Chicago so not the usual training place). I screwed up on my Kata that day. But one of my Senseis told me "Don't worry if you have anxiety everyone gets it with belt tests even the black belts go through it". The entire trip their that morning I was looking over the book Karate-Do Kyohan making sure I had the directions for the kata correct in my head.
> 
> Knife defense not a bad idea had gone over stuff like that once at my dojo it was a class anyone who wanted to was invited too just basic self defense though no one outside of the dojo showed up it is useful though I had to confirm somethings about dealing with guns since I'm the only one with any experience.
> 
> ...


Ahh thats cool  I got some anxiety during mine. I done Ko Kutsu Dachi (cat stance) and I was visibly trembling where I was so scared lol. The chief Sensei was there which made it so nerve wracking but he is a really nice guy and was only interested in if I gave it 110%.

Yeah can't wait for Knife defence as I am mega scared about getting stabbed and stuff. Nunchakus are awesome and Bo staff man I'm in love with that weapon lol and I've only handled it once.They also have swords on display too which I cannot wait to get my hands on but you use them at black belt I believe.

It's cool ask away  I have been training for about half a year now. My main reason for doing it is to remove all the toxic emotions I feel about myself to become more pure in body and mind and that's no joke as humbling as it sounds 

Most people love the thought of using it whenever they can but for me I'd rather have the comfort of knowing what I can do but never putting myself in a position to use it. I love the thought of being implicitly sure/confident in myself and my own ability as I naturally should be now but it's something I have always lacked.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

ShyWolfie said:


> Ahh thats a shame  what belt did you get and why did you have to quit if I'm ok asking?


I trained for quite a few years I got to 3rd kyu so I was a couple away from black :/ I stopped going about 6 years ago now. I got suspended because I had a real fight with one of the other students over a girl lol. When I came back my teacher wasn't the same, he had a _cold_ attitude with me so I just stopped going. After than I turned to alcohol which was when I finished college and life when severely down hill from then on.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

WhatWentWrong said:


> I trained for quite a few years I got to 3rd kyu so I was a couple away from black :/ I stopped going about 6 years ago now. I got suspended because I had a real fight with one of the other students over a girl lol. When I came back my teacher wasn't the same, he had a _cold_ attitude with me so I just stopped going. After than I turned to alcohol which was when I finished college and life when severely down hill from then on.


Jeez man that sucks  especially the fact it was over a girl I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## Quail (Jun 8, 2013)

Wow, you skip a belt! 
You've acquired the techniques and the important thing of Karate. Very hard worker.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

ShyWolfie said:


> Jeez man that sucks  especially the fact it was over a girl I'm sorry to hear that


Life can be cruel but I guess it was my fault. I was pretty cocky back in the day. If anything i'm now I nicer person just not the most confident lol.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

WhatWentWrong said:


> Life can be cruel but I guess it was my fault. I was pretty cocky back in the day. If anything i'm now I nicer person just not the most confident lol.


Ahhh thats a shame


----------



## JAkDy (Jan 23, 2011)

ShyWolfie said:


> Omg I was a bag of nerves a few hours ago but I pushed myself through it and sure enough despite being all shakey and nervous....I PASSED!!!! but not only did I pass, I was put through to skip a belt and become a solid yellow  omg so on cloud nine right now :clap :boogie


Congratulations buddy. If it's the same everywhere, the karate place I did had grades white - yellow - orange - green - blue - purple - brown - (several stripes later) black.

With various 'halves' inbetween - ie green belt blue stripes etc.

I used to do karate when I was younger, got up to brown belt with no stripes. I do remember the gradings were nerve-racking but it's so worth it to get to the next grade.

And such a great sense of pride when you get a new belt of a higher colour, like a token of your hard work up until that point.


----------



## Harmeulius (Jun 24, 2013)

Well done!

You said you skiped a belt and have become a solid yellow belt? Is there a belt between the white and the yellow one? I didn't know that.


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

JAkDy said:


> Congratulations buddy. If it's the same everywhere, the karate place I did had grades white - yellow - orange - green - blue - purple - brown - (several stripes later) black.
> 
> With various 'halves' inbetween - ie green belt blue stripes etc.
> 
> ...


Absolutely all the black belts clapping as I walked down the stairs was just surreal hehe


----------



## Brilliantly Beta (Aug 5, 2012)

Harmeulius said:


> Well done!
> 
> You said you skiped a belt and have become a solid yellow belt? Is there a belt between the white and the yellow one? I didn't know that.


There is a stripe I do believe


----------



## App (Jun 28, 2013)

Kon' nichiwa, ShyWolfie!
& many congratulations!
A.


----------



## WhatWentWrong (Oct 25, 2010)

ShyWolfie said:


> There is a stripe I do believe


I think that's only in Taikwon-do


----------

